# White Sulphur Lake in Ostrander, OH



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

Does any Central Ohio fisherman know anything about this body of water? Is it a public fishing water? all I can find is that there was once a sking resort near by. It may still be there. I was curious because of the posibility of fishing a new place.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Last time I was up that way (last summer 06) it still had a 6 foot fence and a private sign on the fence. The Delaware County Auditor shows it's owned by the City of Columbus.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

That does't sound encouraging for my plans. I will have to stop by it sometime to see if anything has changed in the years time since you been there. Thanks Flounder. It is interesting that the City of Columbus owns it though?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Where is the lake located? I live just south of Ostrander, I'll check it out if you know what roads it's on, and see if it's fishable or not. I've never heard of it.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

The 28 acre lake is leased to the Columbus Aqua Ski club and the OSU Ski team(if they still have one)?.

I have a friend that is one of the oldest memebers and i fished it thoroughly this year and have off and on for the past 25 years.. They used to allow city workers to have a key until things were stolen and the land was disrescpected. 

The lake is a bowl with direct drop off ledges. Depth drops immediately straight down from 3 to 35-60' deep. The fish are hard to catch unless it is lowlight/frontal conditions. Decent largemouth and the occasional big smallie. Also some kittys,large crappie, large shad and tons of stunted green sunfish. Key card access/locked gate, high fence and patroled by the Delaware sherrif.


----------



## jgaylord (Oct 13, 2004)

I used to fished White Sulpher when I was a kid in the sixties. My buddy's dad was Parks & Rec director for the City of Columbus, and he had a key. I was told, back then, that the city leased the lake to the Columbus Aqua Ski Club for a dollar a year, and I remember that it used to tick me off that they got such a sweetheart deal while all us other citizens were locked out.

I remember that it was deep and clear and you could stand on the bank and look down to see what seemed like hundreds of monster bass that we couldn't figure out how to catch. Of course, at that stage of my fishing career, I don't think that I even knew which end of the fishing rod to hold. Most days, that still holds true, today.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

So where is this lake? I would like to know.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

White Sulphur Lake


----------

